# Arrow question : new to archery



## maddram (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been doing quite a bit of reading on here over the past few weeks and I finally broke into the sport. I bought a Hoyt TurboHawk (27" draw length) and 50lb draw. The archery store I went to set me up with everything I needed. I have been shooting Easton Carbon Storm 40/55 500 with 100 gr field points and blazer fletchings. I've learned the 500 is the spine count but i'm not real sure what that means nor what the 40/55 means

I lost my first fletching today and I read where the Arizona EZ Fletch mini seems to be highly recommended and EASY. Would you recommend that I buy this for my first?

I am lost in the sport because there are so many options, but are these decent arrows or would yall recommend another brand?

Thanks in advance


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Welcome to the archery world. You will learn so much in the next year your brain will probably overheat once or twice but you will enjoy it.

The 40/55 basically mean if you are shooting that arrow you should be pulling between 40 and 55 pounds to get the right performance. You have an exelent bow to start out for any archer. The Carbon Storms are good arrows to start out with because they are cheap and you will probably lose a few as new archer. I would recommend a Carbon Express Mayhem or Maxima Arrow if you want to go all out for deer season. If you prefer the Easton brand, the Easton FlatLine is a very nice arrow and so are the Epics. The Flat Lines only come in a 340 and 400 spine which is stiffer and heavier than what you need but heavy is ok you will have more punch if you are hunting and if you are just shooting a heavier arrow will slow your bow down and that will make your groups much tighter. I hope this helps. Good Luck.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Welcome to AT maddram!!

fasteddie's advice is good, but understand that the rule of thumb for arrows marked with 40/55 and the like is that those numbers are generic at best. The arrows you have are good but if you want to upgrade then get anything from Victory, Gold Tip, Carbon Express, Easton or Beman. Those brands are the top in the buisiness. I'm a Victory and Gold Tip guy. I'm hunting with Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 5575's which are in the 400 spine. For your draw weight and length, I'd reccommend the Expedition Hunter 3555's or the 5575's like I've got. The Mayhems and Maximas are both very nice but pricey. I personally think that anything in the 340 spine will be overly heavy for a 50 draw weight. You'll lose a lot of speed and not gain much knock down power at all. Here's one of the best sights for learning detailed info on arrows, KE and the like:
http://www.huntersfriend.com/carbon_arrows/hunting_arrows_selection_guide_chapter_1.htm

Hope this helps!! -Chris


----------



## Martin09 (Aug 5, 2010)

Welcome to the sport!

The 500 means the stiffness of the arrow. Easton does their arrows in 340,400,and 500. The smaller the number the stiffer the arrow gets for Easton. I shoot Gold Tip XT Hunters 7595. The 7595 is the stiffness for the gold tips. Like fasteddie said the 40/55 basically means if you are shooting that arrow you should be pulling between 40 and 55 pounds to get the right performance. As for fletching I would not worry about getting into fletching yourself, YET. With bow hunting being new there will be a ton of stuff for you to learn and figure out. Stuff that will give you enough headachs without doing your own fletching.


----------

